# HGVC Floor Plans



## urple2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there a website that goes into more detail about the layout of all the resorts.

More specifically, I see HGVC uses the wording of "cozy" for their Studio units.

Has anyone stayed in any of HGVC's Studios and what were they like in size and furnishings.

Thanks


----------



## BayouTraveler (Jan 8, 2007)

*Studio = standard hotel room*

At the HGVC at SeaWorld, a Studio is laid out like a typical Hilton Garden Inn hotel room.  I suspect all of the properties with studio accomodations are similar.


----------



## DG001 (Jan 10, 2007)

If you have hgvclub access, running your mouse over the available room type will bring up a description. No pictures though.

Tuscany studios are slightly bigger than the standard hotel room, with a kitchenette just opposite the bathroom door. Only extra is the screened-in porch with wrought-iron furnishings, and the dinning table (for two). 

I have heard though that Hawaii studios are ...er..."cozier". Someone had a description of HHV studios a while back in this forum.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I stayed in an HHV studio for 2 nights before spending 6 nights in the HHV hotel (I can't remember which tower).  The hotel room was a little bigger than the studio because the hotel room had two double beds as opposed to the studio's one king/queen bed.  

Of course we got the studio for $60 a night open-season rates so I wasn't complaining.


----------



## i39249 (Jan 13, 2007)

The studios are usually the lock off units.  Depending on the location, some are 1 queen bed others are 2 doubles or twins.  The lock off (studio) sometimes will have a small fridge, microwave and coffee pot.  The studios are usually just like a standard hotel room with a connecting door.  Sometimes if you go to tripadvisor.com and type in the name of the resort, there might be some pics.  Hope this helps.


----------

